

Hackers broke into Sony Pictures using an unpatched security hole - cyphunk
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/20/sony-pictures-fell-to-zero-day-flaw/

======
cyphunk
Unlikely they purchased an "expensive" 0day. It is more likely they would
develop their own or purchase locally as they would have access to cheaper
markets than the west. See
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/23/shoppin...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/03/23/shopping-
for-zero-days-an-price-list-for-hackers-secret-software-exploits/)

